# Edelbrock RPM Xtreme LS Series Head & Maggie a good combo?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

*- Tested on a Z06 Corvette LS1 engine, these heads made 488 hp @ 6500 rpm and 432 ft./lbs. of torque @ 5000 rpm with just a head and cam change— no re-programming.*
- 5/8" thick deck can be machined for additional compression if desired
- 214cc intake ports flow 286 cfm @ .600" lift & 80cc exhaust ports flow 215 cfm @ .650" lift w/o pipe
- Stainless steel 2.02" intake and 1.57" exhaust valves
*50 State Street Legal:* Executive Order number D-215-70 for #61949










What are you thoughts about coupling the 2 together?

Both are California smog legal.










Less heat and boost required to achieve the 600-700rwhp levels on pump?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What Maggie you have the 112 or the 122? You can only get so much out of the supercharger no matter what heads you have on your engine.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

According to the OP thread, the LS1 had a heads/cam swap and produced 488 HP with no tune? I'm lost on that one. Thats a big ass cam..... and then not to be tune.....


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GM4life said:


> What Maggie you have the 112 or the 122? You can only get so much out of the supercharger no matter what heads you have on your engine.


It's a 112


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> According to the OP thread, the LS1 had a heads/cam swap and produced 488 HP with no tune? I'm lost on that one. Thats a big ass cam..... and then not to be tune.....


Sorry, forgot to mention that was a direct quote from Edelbrock's site.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It will be worth some gain how much don't know. Its hard to tell, but you wont see 600-700rwhp with a MP112. Its just not enough supercharger no matter what you do to the engine. A MP122 or the new TVS supercharger would get you there. I could be wrong but I have not seen a MP112 much over 550rwhp.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Those look like L92 heads.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Those look like L92 heads.


Nope, L92 heads are the same as LS7, LS3, L76, ect. they have square ports. Those pictured above have the old cathedral ports.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm, I thought the cathedral ports were indicative of L92 heads. Well, I'm here to learn. 

Just so I'm straight on this, L92 heads work with a 4" cylinder bore, whereas LS3 & LS7 heads do not, correct?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Hmm, I thought the cathedral ports were indicative of L92 heads. Well, I'm here to learn.
> 
> Just so I'm straight on this, L92 heads work with a 4" cylinder bore, whereas LS3 & LS7 heads do not, correct?


L92 heads are the same as the LS3, LS7 heads, they need a minimum of a 4" bore. They will work on a LS2 but not a LS1/LS6 block.


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

They look like AFR heads.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Robocop said:


> They look like AFR heads.


Edelbrock does their own in house casting of heads. All heads look alike, you could sit down a set of brand new LS6 heads and it will look just like the Edelbrock head in the picture. Most of it is in the port, chamber and valves that make them different.


----------

